# A thread for those trying to conceive and others who can offer any advice



## Smit (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi I thought i would start a thread for anyone on the forum who is trying to conceive. Just thought it would be nice to here how others are getting on with diabetes things, hba1c and hypos etc. So feel free to add and discuss. Anyone else who wants to join in feel free, peoples other ideas and past experiences are always welcome. x


----------



## Smit (Sep 26, 2010)

The title should read a thread for those trying to conceive, wouldn't let me edit it. x


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 27, 2010)

hi i can only saying keep trying i waited 7 years and i am not diabetic  maybe a nice holiday helps as well


----------



## Smit (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi, thank you, congratulations on your very good news. Ive still got my fingers crossed for this month but just don't think it's to be this month. Don't feel any different. Waiting till end of week to test if you know what has not arrived. 
Really trying not to test before then, tested on Sat night and got very upset, but maybe tested too early or maybe its just not to be this month. x


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 27, 2010)

I dont know as we werent trying. I was off the pill for a week, didnt use anything twice now 5 weeks. So we have a window of a week it could have happen, well 2 days 

I think not letting it take over your life helps. If its just about making a baby and not your love for each other it could stop being fun, and they say if you enjoy it its better.

xxx


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 27, 2010)

Try to think about other things. I was trying unofficially for over a year and officially got the go ahead in may to start trying. By unofficially trying I mean we weren't using any protection.

And enjoy the practise. I noticed once we got the go ahead from the clinic to start trying sex became about trying for a baby and lost its fun.
I worked realy hard to get my hbA1c down from 10.3 to 6.5 in 6 months but soo worth it to be told we could start trying.
I'm 6 weeks pregnant and all going well so far.

I know its hard not to let the stress and worry and anticipation get hold of you but really try to keep your mind occupied on other things. I was lucky, My friend had a baby in Feb so I had her to keep me going, sounds strange that it didn't upset me that my friend had had a baby and not me, but the way I looked at it was, " There's enough babies around at mo to keep me happy that I can help look after and see and although it would be the best thing in the world to have my own I can cope with this for now".

I think it will happen when its supposed to. I found out I was pregnant a week after moving off my mums living room floor and into my own two bed fat with the other half.
Granted the due date timing not great... due 23rd May and due to get married 11 days later but hey ho thats life.

Stay positive, look after your self and enjoy the time as a couple before you get pregnant and the baby comes along.

oh & sorry for such a long post xxx


----------



## newbs (Sep 27, 2010)

Both of my daughters were planned and it took 8 months to conceive first time and 7 months second time.  Work hard at getting your HbA1c to a good level and don't let the fun disappear out of your relationship as when trying to conceive that can happen as your mind can't think of anything else!  Also, don't forget to take folic acid.


----------



## Smit (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, thank you for replies. Glad to say HBA1C is lowest its ever been at 6.3 and been taking folic acid for 4 months now. I must have been mad to think it would happen quick, although hubby and I are having fun trying. I know you are all correct saying try to relax and not think about it but its very hard. Been diabetic 25 yeras and just want it to happen now while i have good levels. For years hubby and I have tried not to fall preggers and now its the total opposite, crazy. Thank you for alll been so honest and open about how long it can take. Gonna try and forget about it and just enjoy everything else and if it happens it happens x


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 27, 2010)

Smit said:


> Hi everyone, thank you for replies. Glad to say HBA1C is lowest its ever been at 6.3 and been taking folic acid for 4 months now. I must have been mad to think it would happen quick, although hubby and I are having fun trying. I know you are all correct saying try to relax and not think about it but its very hard. Been diabetic 25 yeras and just want it to happen now while i have good levels. For years hubby and I have tried not to fall preggers and now its the total opposite, crazy. Thank you for alll been so honest and open about how long it can take. Gonna try and forget about it and just enjoy everything else and if it happens it happens x


Its a good attitude to have hunny. Thats how i tried to feel x x


----------



## Smit (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks smile4loubie, huge congrats to you and massive well done on getting your HBA1C down in 6 months what an amazing effort.


----------



## Cate (Sep 27, 2010)

If you go on the Babycentre website you can use their fertility calculator, it gives you a rough idea of when your most fertile days are.  I can vouch for it working 

To give you an idea, it took us 18 months to conceive my daughter, but the following 2 pregnancies (1 miscarriage, 1 triplet pregnancy that ended up with our survivor Edward) were both one-shot wonders


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 27, 2010)

*I'd like to share my story*

I found out I was pregnant on the 1st June 2007, I was 7 to 8 weeks pregnant at this time. Hadn't been trying but I've always wanted children. Then a week later I lost it. No words can really describe how I felt or how it feels. If it has happened to you, you will know.

Then first week in August 2007, I found out I was pregnant again. This was short lived as I miscarried again.  Dr's said I had tried to soon.

Since then, I was diagnosed Type 2 Diabetic in April 2008, a nusre at the time told me I had probably miscarried because I was diabetic and didn't know about it - the jury is out on that one.

I saw a specialist a couple of weeks after I was diagnosed, we went through all the should's and shouldn't etc and one of the big major no no's was that he forbade me to carry on trying to get pregnant until I was stable and had everything under control.

He then refered me to his own pre conception clinic, got the goood old HbA1c down to 5.4 (eventually). I was given the go ahead to start trying again by him in the Sept / Oct. I had not really stopped trying was not using any contraceptive.

I am still under the consultant and see him every 6 to 8 weeks. He has run all the usual test, In Janu ary this year he basically told me the chances of conceiving naturally where neo on impossible. At this point it was like someone had died again and I think I greaved for a while.

He then refered me to a gyn who I saw for about six months and I had more fertility drugs, who then refered me for IVF. 

I had my first cycle of IVF end of July begining of August which was unsuccessful and once again, I felt like someone else had died.

I am now in a state of lymbo. Do I try one more course of IVF and risk it not working and ending up even more of a reck or do I need to come to accept that it is never going to happen and get on with my life.

I'm currently at 75% no & 25% yes. But I think deep down I cannot cope with anymore failure and need to accept I can be happy and complete with just me and my wonderful husband.

If I do not have another course of IVf, I am going to start the adoption process. It is something I feel very strong about and think that maybe this is my destiney.

I would like to say to people though, that if children is what you really want, then fight all the way for it. Keep going until you get your dreams. However if it is not meant to be you need to come to terms with it. I know easy said than done. I've still not fully come to terms with it. But I know I will.

Di x


----------



## rachelha (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi smit

It took is about 9 months I'd getting my hba1c down and 6 months of ttc.  I know.realistically this is not that long, but it was a v difficult time for me.  I suffer from anxiety and.depression which flaired up again during this time.  I felt my age was starting to become an issue, and I  only have one ovary due to an ovarian cyst. It was the  month after I was put back on my anti depressants that I conceived, and I am convinced they helped by relaxing me. 

I bought ovulation tests off eBay too, much cheaper than those in the shops.  

So much easier said than done, but, try not to become too obsessed.  If only I could follow  my own advice.


----------



## Smit (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks ladies for all of your advice. Its not to be this month if you catch my drift. We'll kee[ trying and if it happens it happens. Keeping focussed by trying to keep blood down as low as possible. Not been over 5 today, but yesterday i was sky high over 12 all day no matter how much i corrected, think its hormonal, who knows. x


----------



## JennySuperB (Oct 8, 2010)

Like to add to Cate's response - timing is everything! Start a couple of days before your ovulation date, and lie down for a half an hour afterwards. (I did this and had positive thoughts about a baby being made, kind of Simpsons style cartoon in my head - I know it sounds RIDICULOUS but I think your mind is a very powerful thing)   

I'm 41, thought there was really very little chance, and got pregnant the first month of really getting the timing right. 

Good luck and may the baby-making Gods be with you x

http://babymunching.blogspot.com/


----------

